# micromark lathe not forming threads



## Sk8ter (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey guys I have not cut threads on the mini i mostly used dies, so when i began to cut some threads simple 1/4 dia 20, the threads do not form it looks like it starts to form and then another pass and its wiped out! I thought I possibly had  a metric thread dial or a metric lead screw but b0th are 16TPI

scratching my head hear

give me a hand will ya

Thank you

Lawrence


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok playing around leaving the half nuts engaged it is forming a thread but NOT the thread i picked with the change gears, I picked 20TPI and its cutting like 25TPI,  very weird I am at a loss my lead screw is 16tpi and the threading chart shows A 40T B&C can be any gears and D 50T


----------



## higgite (Jun 1, 2017)

Are the change gears set up like Fig. A or Fig. B on page 10 of the manual? For 20 TPI, they should be set up like Fig. A with A-B-D gears in a straight line.
I'm looking at the Micromark Microlux 7x16 manual on the web.

Tom


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi Tom, Yeah I finally figured it out you do not need C gear for 20TPI  and yes ABD gears are now inline

man I feel stupid, no wonder I have not threaded on the mini Pain in the ass.

Thank you for responding 

Lawrence


----------



## higgite (Jun 1, 2017)

Glad you worked it out, Lawrence. I'm glad I didn't pull any rookie mistakes when I first got a mini lathe. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Tom


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thats the funny thing not too new rookie LOL I have had other large lathes that i did my threading on  but now only the mini is left to play with. IMO they need to change the chart as anyone can think like i did and follow the destruction's LOL.


----------

